# Pneumatic Jumping Spider Prop



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is a link to the video of my latest prop.
It's not completely finished yet, but it's close enough to show off 
There is audio narration with the video.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Looking great so far.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That will be epic!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I remember seeing that spider when we were there. Congrats to your wife for getting it to fit into the luggage:jol:

You've turned it into something that will be very creepy when it moves. The fact that it has naturally floppy legs really adds to the effect.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Awesome job..


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

If I ever make the switch to pneumatic props this one is first on my list!! Awesome!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That came out great! Love the motion. Very intense!
I really admire your fabricating skills too! Top notch.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Awesome, that will scare the hell out of a lot of folks!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. It looks awesome !!!!


----------

